# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - loppuvuosi 2008

## Waltsu

Heinäkuussa ei tainnut olla mitään raportoitavaa Turun seudulta? No ilmoitetaan kansalle ainakin se, että Kuninkaanväylän Raisio-tunneli oli heinä-elokuun vaihteessa pari viikkoa kiinni putoilevien kivien takia, joten bussitkin ajoivat siinä kohtaa ohikulkutietä.

Jo kesäkuussa TLO oli aloittanut uuden linjan 282 Turku-Lieto-Tarvasjoki-Marttila. Kun sen linjan elokuussa aikataulusta hoksasin, niin pitihän siitä käydä kuva ottamassa. Ja kuten kuvasta näkyy, sitä ajettiinkin linjanumerolla 280. Toinen uusi linja ilmestyi 12.8.2008 voimaanastuneisiin aikatauluihin. Linja 281 ajaa väliä Turku-Lieto-Tarvasjoki-Kyrö. Ja kuten avauspäivän kuva osoittaa, ajetaan tätäkin numerolla 280. Voi niitä potentiaalisia asiakkaita, jotka odottivat aikataulusta katsomaansa linjaa 281 tai 282...

Pari poikkeusreittiäkin on parhaillaan voimassa: Jo maaliskuussa aloitettu Rykmentintien katutyö jatkuu yhä ja linja 30 kiertää paikan Vähäheikkiläntien ja Perämiehenkadun risteyksen kautta. Toinen katuremontti on Pikisaaressa, mikä on vienyt linjan 53 sangen kapealle Merenkävijäntielle.

----------


## NK

> Jo kesäkuussa TLO oli aloittanut uuden linjan 282 Turku-Lieto-Tarvasjoki-Marttila. Kun sen linjan elokuussa aikataulusta hoksasin, niin pitihän siitä käydä kuva ottamassa. Ja kuten kuvasta näkyy, sitä ajettiinkin linjanumerolla 280. Toinen uusi linja ilmestyi 12.8.2008 voimaanastuneisiin aikatauluihin. Linja 281 ajaa väliä Turku-Lieto-Tarvasjoki-Kyrö. Ja kuten avauspäivän kuva osoittaa, ajetaan tätäkin numerolla 280. Voi niitä potentiaalisia asiakkaita, jotka odottivat aikataulusta katsomaansa linjaa 281 tai 282....


Tuota linjaa 282 on kyllä kesän aikana ajettu oikealla numerollaankin. Tosin vaihtelevasti, riippuen kuljettajasta. Kuvan kuljettaja ei joko muistanut laittaa nollan tilalle kakkosta tai ei ymmärtänyt yskää uudesta numerosta. Lehtisen auton kilpiin ei oltu varmaankaan 281:stä päivitetty.

Samanlaisista muutosvaiheen ongelmista kärsi Merimaskun-Rymättylän linja 112. Uusi numerohan otettiin käyttöön 4.6.2007. Pääosin 112 kilvissä keikkui, mutta vielä tämän vuoden toukokuussakin saattoi tuolla suunnalla törmätä numeroihin 11/110, kun päivityksiä ei oltu saatu kaikkiin autoihin.

Jokunen kuljettaja ei tiedä edes millä numerolla ajetaan Naantali - Neste -osuutta, sillä muutaman kerran kesän aikana kilvissä näkyi 115.

Vaikuttavat äkkiä ajateltuina sivuseikoilta, mutta joitain matkustajia tällainen saattaa hämätä - kuten Waltsu jo totesikin. Menetystä se muutama eurokin on, joka saattaa jäädä liikennöitsijältä saamatta tällaisissa tapauksissa.

----------


## Waltsu

Pari (ainakin minulle) uutta vaunua bongasin tänään 18.8.2008: Turkubus 2 ja SL 865.

Skanssin alueella on Skarppakullantien poikkeusreitti yhä käytössä.

----------


## Waltsu

Anderssonin 14:ssä on pysäkkinäyttötaulu otettu pysäkkinäyttökäyttöön. Matkalla lentokentältä torille huomasin, että lyhyillä pysäkkiväleillä seuraava pysäkin nimi ilmestyy viime tipassa näyttöön (etenkin Urushaara ja Tengströminkatu). Kentällä lähtöä odotellessa taulussa luki "Satama", eikä linjanumeroa näkynyt missään vaiheessa taululla.

----------


## Waltsu

SL 103 on nykyään Julin 513 ja valkoinen.

TuKL 1:stä on revitty mainosteipit pois ja Salosen aikaiset TLO-värit ovat esillä. Tänään oli ko. auton vuoro ajaa Farmoksen työmatkalinjaa ilman minkäännäköisiä linjakilpiä. Lamppusuoralla (Raunistulan puistotie ulkopaikkakuntalaisille) oli väkeä menossa keskustaan päin, mutta ei kai kukaan viitsi tilausajolle/hallivuorolle heilutella... (Onko se vuoro edes tavallisille kuolevaisille tarkoitettu? Pysäkkiaikatauluissa se kuitenkin on.)

Vaalan koululaislinja 66 on ilmestynyt pysäkkikilpiin.

TuKL 110 paloi Myllytunnelin suulla su 28.9. aamulla.

----------


## Waltsu

TuKL 3 on sekin luopunut kokomainoksistaan ja ajeli tuklinkeltaisena linjaa 52 syyskuun viimeisen päivän aamuna. "Ethän tule kyytiin"-linjalla oli tällä kertaa Ajokki - vanha jaksaa uurastaa!

----------


## -ikarus-

Linjalla 73 noihin vanhoihin Ajokkeihin törmää melkein päivittäin  :Smile:  Paljonkohan niissä mahtaa olla mittarissa   :Eek:

----------


## Waltsu

Anderssonin Ikarus 17 on saanut Sokos Wiklundin tummansiniset värit ylleen.

----------


## Waltsu

Andersson on hommannut numerolle 23 väritykseltään muista poikkeavan Scalan, taitaa olla joku entinen Veolia?

Turkubus puolestaan on hommannut jostain tämännäköisen ajopelin, jota on nähty ainakin Kuninkojan linjoilla.

Citybussilla on uusi 13, joka on maallikon silmissä kovasti samannäköinen kuin entinenkin 13.

----------


## Waltsu

Lokakuun viimeisellä viikolla näkyi 115:n aamussa Nyholmin nro 3, ja tänään lauantaina (pyhäinpäivänä) 1.11. linjalla 180 Muurisen nro 9 - tilurikalustoa kumpainenkin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

SBY-150 liikkui 1.11.2008 Turun linjalla 32. Aiemmin auto tunnettiin VT 220:nä.

----------


## Eira

> SBY-150 liikkui 1.11.2008 Turun linjalla 32. Aiemmin auto tunnettiin VT 220:nä.


Erikoinen laskuteline VT 220:n kyljen Blue 1 -koneessa! Bussin sinisen värin raja näkyy edelleenkin noudattavan Blue 1 -koneen pohjan muotoja Pansion linjalla 32.

----------


## Waltsu

Anderssonin 23:n kyljessä kuplii - ei sentään maali vaan mainoksessa juoma.

10.12.2008: Nyholmin 68 tuli Naantalista torille kilvessään "11 Turku". Auto jatkoi samantien kohti Kaarinaa kilvin "11 Kaarina". Mahtoiko moinen kilvitystapa liittyä jotenkin pysäkkinäyttöihin? Yleensähän nuo kilvitetään suoraan Kaarinaan, ja torillekin päättyvät Kauppatorille eikä Turkuun.

----------


## Rokko

Se on "täydellisen" rahastuskoneen ansiota. Osa ledikilpi-autoista on  mobitecit ohjelmoitu sellaiseksi, että se ottaa buscomista tekstin kilpiin. Näin ollen kilvissä saattaa lukea ihan mitä vaan, kuten esim. 280 Turku linja-auto tai 1001 palvelulinja, mutta rahastuskoneessa ei ole mitään vikaa niin kuin ei ennenkään ole ollut. Suurin osa linjoista tarvitsisi ohjelmoida uusilla nimillä ja laittaa esim Naantali - Kaarina linja koko matka samalle linjalle ettei tarttis torilla vaihtaa linjaa. Siellä on näkynyt myös teksti 11/110 Kaarina. Ota siitä sitten selvää kumpi se on 11 vaiko 110 linjalla oleva auto.

----------


## Waltsu

Andersson 20 mainostaa Beroccaa.

----------


## Waltsu

Berocca, Biltema, Loimaa ja Skanssi bussimainoksina täällä. Mukana myös joulupukki!

----------


## Eira

> Berocca, Biltema, Loimaa ja Skanssi bussimainoksina täällä. Mukana myös joulupukki!


Kuva 1. As. Oy Kauppiaskatu 9 rakennusta on näköjään pidennetty.
Kuva 2. Kympillä pääsee Biltemaan viimeiseltä pysäkiltä ennen Ikeaa.
Kuva 3. Huhtikuusta 2009 bussi 9 Turun keskustasta tulee pysähtymään Skanssin pääoven  eteen.
Kuva 4. Kuljettaja noudattaa virkapukuohjesääntöä.
Kuva 5. Tuhti takapyörä mopossa.

----------

